# Free Call Recorder for D2G



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

hi... can anybody please tell me a good working free call recorder. tried a few but are of no use ...


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

None work for our devices.


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

... oh, BTW its the matter of shame. the OS like android where there are n number of apps n endless possibilities, we cant find ONE app to record calls, and which are available are worth a sh*t ...


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

It's not that the apps don't exist, it's that Moto set up their phones so that recording doesn't work. There are work arounds lik using Google Voice, though I believe you can only record incoming calls.


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> It's not that the apps don't exist, it's that Moto set up their phones so that recording doesn't work. There are work arounds lik using Google Voice, though I believe you can only record incoming calls.


... i'd surely have agreed with you, but i have also tried all the recording apps in Samsung Infuse as well. and once again i felt like they all are worth sh*t ...


----------

